# server 2008 remote app management tool?



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys my book says this:

on the terminal server (TS) when they start a remote session, or whether they can only start programs
that are listed in the RemoteApp Programs list. You can use the TS Remote-
App Manager tool to create this list.

and it even has pictures, but where do you start this tool?

does TS have to be added as a feature in server 2008.

tried googling and looking on technet couldnt find an answer, also would be nice if you gave me the run command
for it...like using those.

PK


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

TS has to be installed of course and the apps need to be installed on the TS.


----------

